# il corridoio pet arrivare in camera



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2015)

E pioveva pure.


----------



## andrea53 (1 Giugno 2015)

Su quali montagne eravate??? Sono sempre stato contrario a fare i sentieri di notte. Mica per niente... Basta una piccola disavventura, girarsi una caviglia (per esempio) e sei bloccato fino al mattino, quando con la luce possono venirti a soccorrere. Se, come spesso accade in montagna, a buio fa anche freddo, non c'è molto da scherzare.
:facepalm:


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2015)

Lo dici a me?
Infatti aveva organizzato tutto Mattia, e come al solito...
Ma non solo la caviglia, c erano punti che il sentiero era largo 50 centimetri e sotto c era il fiume. E non vedevamo un cazzo, con la pila tra i denti sul serio e quel minchione della guida che ci raccontava pure che ai tempi dei fascisti quei sentieri si facevano solo alla luce della luna e in silenzio, senza lamentarsi in continuazione. 
E con Mattia dietro di me, che sibilava. 
Chillo lo accuorco appena c'è l ho sotto le mani.
L ultima mezz'ora ha cominciato a piovere. 
A cascata. 
Ad un certo punto ho pensato che volevo morire li.
Freddo. Buio. Salite a 90 gradi. Zaini da 10 chili in spalla. E pure l acquazzone. 
Ma mi sono fatta forza.
E abbiamo ripreso a camminare.


----------



## drusilla (3 Giugno 2015)

Mi sembri Bender al femminile :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2015)

drusilla;bt10855 ha detto:
			
		

> Mi sembri Bender al femminile :carneval:


Bannate questa fottuta facocera subito.
:blank:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2015)

Comunque alla fine della romantica gita tutto relax di sto cazzo, mentre ridiscendevamo dalla montagna, senza zaini in spalla e alla luce del giorno, Mattia mi ha detto.
Un altra donna mi avrebbe fatto nero dopo una roba così.
E io.
Si, vero, ma la colpa è mia, non tua. Mia perché conoscendoti so bene i tuoi limiti e non è la prima volta che organizzi qualcosa che va a finire così, e io sapendolo dovevo controllare, non lasciarti fare.
Quindi rilassati.


Ieri mentre ero a casa con la bolla al naso e i gatti addosso mi dice.
Goghi, andiamo alla festa del paese a berci una birra?
E io.
Hai esaurito per questo mese le richieste di uscita. Vai pure. Minimo sarà un rave dei bambini di satana e io passo.


----------

